# Lost server & RDP. Server 2003. Massive update.



## qwerty6666 (Feb 5, 2013)

I inherited on old Server 2003. It needed over 100 Updates from MS. Before the updates were done. I lost the file server functionality. After the last reboot I lost the ability to RDP to the primary NIC. I can still ping the primary. I can RDP to the secondary NIC, which I'd not used until today.

More info. I added a new share. The server came back for a few minutes. I had full access to all files. A few minutes later files were not accessible. The shares still appeared on the network. A few minutes later and the machine was gone from the network.

This has been a major Bunthorne. It also had 2 failures on its 3 disk RAID 5. I need to get back to my real job. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

2 failures on a three disk raid 5 means the entire array is toast. Short of expensive data recovery all the data is lost. I hope you have a backup.


----------



## qwerty6666 (Feb 5, 2013)

I only mentioned the RAID problem to elicit a "Poor baby!" or two. My big issue is, "Why do my servers connect to the network for a few minutes now and then, but they are mostly offline?" Anecdotally, the fileserver box seems to connect when I change the file sharing, but it doesn't stay connected.

I have three physical boxes. All of them are running multiple, and in most cases redundant virtual machines. Two of the three boxes come and go on the network. One of the offending boxes runs Server 2003, because it is too old to run anything else. This is the one that had about 200 MS Updates over the past few days. The other offending box runs Server 2008.

The infrastructure is the pitiful remnant of the infrastructure of a much larger company. The long term plan is to rationalize the infrastructure to match our current size, but today I need to get the servers to stay online, so that I can do my real job..

Thanks for your consideration.


----------

